
World’s biggest airplane takes flight for the first time ever - based2
https://www.theverge.com/transportation/2019/4/13/18309129/stratolaunch-worlds-biggest-airplane-first-flight-rockets
======
jaytaylor
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19659306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19659306)

